# Bleeding from Stoma



## rachell1976 (Jul 27, 2010)

How would you DX?

Bleeding from Stoma. Placed x 7 yrs ago for rectal cancer.

PT filled 2 ostomy bags with Bright red blood.

PT recently had Cardiac Stent, placed on Plavix.


MD marked GI bleed as diagnosis. Is there something more appropriate?


----------

